
Ask HN: Which dead projects or startups do you wish were resurrected? - webmaven
Lots of projects and startups die because they weren&#x27;t sustainable, often because they were just too early.<p>Which do you miss most? Perhaps someone will be (or already has been) inspired to launch a new iteration of the concept!
======
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PointCast_%28dotcom%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PointCast_%28dotcom%29)

~~~
webmaven
What's the appeal, especially when compared to the currrent crop of news
aggregators (Google News, Flipboard, etc.)?

Is it the lack of branding? The screen-saver interface?

------
uberman
I was rather keen on : RethinkDB
[https://www.rethinkdb.com/](https://www.rethinkdb.com/)

~~~
webmaven
The project still seems to be actively developed:
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb)

